# Guitar Hero World Tour



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone else got this?

I have the band pack (after saying Rockband was rediculously expensive when it first came out :lol and its chuffing awesome


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

have this for the wii.... love it.... just need some time with the kids to play it properly.
Just a shame you need a controller for each device, so 3 required in total ( drums, guitar and mic )

Cheers

Perm


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

You can get it with the Guitar at Argos for £49.99 for 360, PS3 and Wii until 25/11.

Just bought it for the 360 its time to rock :devil:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5668667/Trail/searchtext%3EHERO+WORLD.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5668313/Trail/searchtext%3EHERO+WORLD.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5668306/Trail/searchtext%3EHERO+WORLD.htm


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I strongly advise getting the Band Kit if your really into your music....its got a Midi output on it so you can record via a PC/Laptop with it too :thumb:

Nothing like smacking the kayrap out of some drums


----------

